
FVWM3 - signa11
https://github.com/fvwmorg/fvwm3
======
GekkePrutser
Wow that this is still being developed. I used this back in '93 on a sequent
Unix box. It's nice but a bit barebones by today's standards. Having to edit
config files just to add items to a menu.. cool though!!

~~~
fvwmuser
You'd be surprised at just how popular this is still. I think people
appreciate the flexibility, even if that means things being on their terms.

Plenty of applications still operate with text files (just look at emacs/vim)
and the people that use those have no problems editing text files.

